# Grooming the face



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi everyone. I have a question about grooming. The hair on 3 month old Maggie sticks up infront of her eyes. I keep combing it down but it won't stay. Should I leave it and let it grow longer or should I trim it?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I trim, I hold lady by the muzzle and cut up on a 45 degree


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I do the same.I feel like it had to be annoying to have hair in front of your eyes.v

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I do this too.. I got little blunt ended scissors that are curved - on Donna's recommendation. Makes it all very easy! I hold Nina and talk to her telling her she's a good girl and that I love her and she just closes her little eyes and lets me trim away. Always talk when your trimming, say lovely things. It works!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Tilly hates face trimming time! She will let me tug away all I want at the rest of her body, but I have to wait for her to be unconscious before I get the round ended scissors out! She is a mess at the moment - I'm sending her for a day at Dawn's beauty parlour on Tuesday


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Can't wait to see Tilly's Dawn-do!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I learned how to do it from these ladies. Lexi still has these weird patches that grow longer faster than the rest of her face. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi, click on Cockapoo grooming on the forum list on the left then look at the thread 'how do you keep them still', there is a good thread about face trimming. just make sure you don't have the point of the scissors too close to her eyes, the little curved blunt ended ones are good to start with.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

DB1 said:


> Hi, click on Cockapoo grooming on the forum list on the left then look at the thread 'how do you keep them still', there is a good thread about face trimming. just make sure you don't have the point of the scissors too close to her eyes, the little curved blunt ended ones are good to start with.


Thanks for pointing out this thread. It was a great help. 

"I can see clearly now, the hair is gone."


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

You did great


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Can't wait to see Tilly's Dawn-do!


No pressure then!!



Lindor said:


> Thanks for pointing out this thread. It was a great help.
> 
> "I can see clearly now, the hair is gone."


You're welcome, and well done.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Dawn I am almost embarrassed to bring her to you  anything you do will be a vast improvement! 

Maggie must feel much better now she can see the world properly


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Barb when we visit will you do Rufus' face for me? He looks like Alfalfa with sticky sprigs all over.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

fairlie said:


> Barb when we visit will you do Rufus' face for me? He looks like Alfalfa with sticky sprigs all over.


Sure, no problem.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aww she looks lovely. 

I take Molly to the groomers but always do the head/face and ears myself...I can cope with a shortish cut on the body but cutting their face too short really changes their look and I now know what I like.

Some people like the moustache like appearance around the muzzle but I prefer the 'wind tunnel' effect!!  I think it's more feminine and keeps them looking puppy like. 

With time you'll know what suits your girl

xxx


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

mairi1 said:


> Aww she looks lovely.
> 
> I take Molly to the groomers but always do the head/face and ears myself...I can cope with a shortish cut on the body but cutting their face too short really changes their look and I now know what I like.
> 
> ...


What do you mean by "wind tunnel" Do you have a picture?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I try the wind tunnel with Nina.. You sort of cut backward in a circle and mainly with thinning scissors.. No harsh lines.

Is this what you do to Mairi?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

mairi1 said:


> Aww she looks lovely.
> 
> I take Molly to the groomers but always do the head/face and ears myself...I can cope with a shortish cut on the body but cutting their face too short really changes their look and I now know what I like.
> 
> ...



Exactly! I have only gotten two groomers to get it right. They end up going too close and leaving a mustache and that makes them look like a schnauzer. Or they are too close and all of a sudden I have a chihuahua with long ears. Nothing wrong with either breed, just not the one I got. Even more irritating is that they try to cut them so they look identical. Makes no sense as their faces are quite different. 

This was their best cuts of their face close up. Granted they are puppies but now it's just a little longer. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I've had a schnauzer face and a Yorkshire terrier face on Nina.. This is why I do it myself!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yeah that top pic of Lexi or Beemer (!!!) is exactly what I like. 

As Ruth says no harsh lines , the wind tunnel effect means they look like they're standing in the tunnel with the wind blasting their muzzle straight back as opposed to parting just above the nose and coming down each side to a point. 

Sorry I'm not good at explaining!!! 

I posted pics before of what I do .. Will have a look 

xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

It was on this thread that I posted pics in how I cut Molly's muzzle. Sorry still not that clear!! I also used to leave quite a bit of hair around the eyes as I didn't like the bare eyed look... As Colin once said, it's like a woman going out without mascara lol!!! 

I do however now cut the hair more around the eyes as Molly has lovely big eyes that should be seen!! 

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=13090

I miss Von.. I wonder how she , Jenna and Meadow are doing ... She was another Marzi in my head lol!!! A very experienced doggie person with a wealth of information keen to share. 

It's a shame she doesn't post now 

xxx


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

mairi1 said:


> It was on this thread that I posted pics in how I cut Molly's muzzle. Sorry still not that clear!! I also used to leave quite a bit of hair around the eyes as I didn't like the bare eyed look... As Colin once said, it's like a woman going out without mascara lol!!!
> 
> I do however now cut the hair more around the eyes as Molly has lovely big eyes that should be seen!!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link to the other post. It was really helpful and I loved the big pictures.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks for that, Mairi, might even try to give my boy that look


----------

